

How to make a stop-motion video in Ubuntu Linux - robotico
http://www.jcopro.net/2012/11/14/how-to-make-a-stop-motion-video-in-ubuntu-linux/

======
robotico
Would also like to hear about any better and/or different ways of doing this.

~~~
qbrass
<http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html#Examples-5>

